# Opinions on Vodafone broadband slowdown before I contact them



## Westie123 (14 Aug 2010)

Hello,

Since I changed from BT to Vodafone my landline broadband has been downloading at about 2000 Kbps and uploading at 256 Kbps. The noise margin was around 16-18 dB. However, for over two weeks, the modem stats are showing around 700 Kbps d/l and 126 u/l. the noise margin is down to about 7-8 dB.
I have tried the following with no success:
(1) Substituted both ethernet and phone cables
(2) Disconnected sky boxes etc and connected the computer only directly into main phone socket.
(3) Reset the modem to factory defaults.
(4) Substituted the modem with another.

I contacted Vodafone tech service a few days ago, when there was a big outage. in fairness, they could not do a lot that day, but the service person suggested that I change my username/password to the vodafone one, and that this could restore my previous speed when the service resumed. It did'nt! Given what I have done above, is it likely that there is a line fault? I would like to be a bit forearmed before I contact Vodafone again and any opinions would be very welcome

Thanks.


----------

